
Unpaid and abused: Moderators speak out against Reddit - smacktoward
https://www.engadget.com/2018/08/31/reddit-moderators-speak-out/
======
adz_6891
I would have liked to know why these mods don't just stop doing this free work
if they're getting abuse for it.

Without understanding their true incentives to remain mods of these large sub
communities it's hard to assess this issue in a more balanced way. Can anyone
else shed more light on this?

~~~
P_I_Staker
People like finding little niches where they have power; makes them feel
important and in control. They'll flock to power positions, even if the job is
objectively pretty terrible.

Or if you're being charitable, it's because they want to have a positive
impact, and benefit the community. Take your pick. Either way a site as big as
reddit will probably never have problems finding mods.

------
voidr
This article goes above and beyond to make it look like Reddit owes stuff to
the moderators who are not their employees and there is no contractual
relationship between the two parties.

The moderators aren't forced to be moderators, they can stop being mods or
just move to a different online community.

What's happening here is that the moderators are seeking more control over the
platform.

